# Fuller's Earthworks - Redhill



## Malenis (Feb 14, 2018)

*Fuller's Earth*

Fuller's earth is a clay material that has the capability to decolorize oil or other liquids without chemical treatment, it often consists of palygorskite or bentonite.

_"Modern uses of fuller's earth include absorbents for oil, grease, and animal waste (cat litter) and as a carrier for pesticides and fertilizers. Minor uses include filtering, clarifying, and decolorizing; active and inactive ingredient in beauty products; and as a filler in paint, plaster, adhesives, and pharmaceuticals."_

*History*

Est c.1860-70, initially supplying the woolen trade demand later shifted to the growing chemical and comodity sector with customers in the 1920s-40s including the Southern Oil Company Ltd, British Glues and Chemicals Ltd and Price’s Patent Candle Co.

In 1954 the works, at the time employing 780 men, were bought by chemical company Laporte Industries. Production had to step up a notch due to increasing demand which meant a factory consisting of kilns, granulators, blungers, silos and transit systems on several floors were built. 

In the 1980s, the Copyhold site was sending loose earths and packaged cat litter around the world.

Falling profits meant that in 1995 the company would close some of its plants. Copyhold fell victim and the Laporte Group ceased fuller’s earth production altogether in 1997. They sold off the 119 acre pit which is now used as a landfill site taking waste from across Surrey.

For a while, the site was used as a waste transfer station before being left abandoned for quite some time!

*The Explore*

Fab day with the fella, Rubex, Lady P & jsp! 

I had barely stepped foot in the place when I appeared to be the only one covered in mud! Maybe one for the dry weather!

I'm not sure jsp was impressed by my inability to walk more than a couple of steps before freaking that one of the grates will give way and send me plummeting to my death......"that's my beam, find your own!" Exposure therapy cures fears, bring on the next scare!

Despite it being quite wrecked, it is still a fab place to check out.

My advice: don't go alone, watch your step, it's ok to be a wimp!


----------



## krela (Feb 14, 2018)

I also hate that metal flooring. I've caught myself tip-toeing over it hoping it won't give way many times...

...because obviously tip-toeing makes you lighter. *facepalms*


----------



## Electric (Feb 14, 2018)

I like your advice Malenis - Sometimes it's good to be a wimp too. Otherwise, bring on the next scare too!


----------



## Electric (Feb 14, 2018)

krela said:


> I also hate that metal flooring.



Yes, my dog hates it too. I have to carry the dog over it.


----------



## mookster (Feb 14, 2018)

Malenis said:


>



No way, I took a photo from pretty much the exact same position almost a decade ago. Shows just how much it's changed!


----------



## Malenis (Feb 14, 2018)

krela said:


> ...because obviously tip-toeing makes you lighter. *facepalms*



I have complete faith in tip-toeing :-D


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 14, 2018)

They are lovely detailed pics.i love your style.its one place I ain't been and do fancy it.the worst floor like that I have been on was at tellingly colliery.above the coal.wash area.it was literally the floor and straight drop down.hundreds of feet


----------



## Malenis (Feb 14, 2018)

mookster said:


> No way, I took a photo from pretty much the exact same position almost a decade ago. Shows just how much it's changed!



Wow, what a change!!! Great to see the comparison.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 14, 2018)

You've taken some nice angles in your shots but it does look a bid dodgy in places. And to top it all you had grubby weather.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 21, 2018)

It was so cold that day! Nicely captured Malenis


----------



## smiler (Feb 21, 2018)

Gratings never bothered me, I just let Muppet go first, you shot a decent set of pics Mal, I enjoyed them, The fella Rubex??? I gotta go to Specsavers


----------



## Malenis (Feb 21, 2018)

smiler said:


> Gratings never bothered me, I just let Muppet go first, you shot a decent set of pics Mal, I enjoyed them, The fella Rubex??? I gotta go to Specsavers [emoji56]




You certainly do....you skipped the grammar inserted after fella ;-)


----------



## stu8fish (Feb 23, 2018)

Some nice shots there, thanks


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 10, 2018)

Great compositions!


----------



## Gromr (Mar 10, 2018)

Some of the best photos I've seen from Fullers. Brilliant work!


----------

